# Factory iPod connector and AUX at the same time



## SWOT (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi,
I have an 2007 Jetta base with built in iPod dock connector in the armrest and can control the ipod from the center console. I am in need to connect the celphone to my car, which happens to have a 35mm mini jack so that i can plug in a regular earphone. Is there anyway of having the AUX line in at the same time as the ipod dock connector?
I am also considering bluetooth but: 1, it's expensive; 2, cell phone will suffer from battery drain; 3, need to take apart the car's console which I am very afraid of.
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## snowypeak (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Factory iPod connector and AUX at the same time (SWOT)*

Yeah, the DICE I-VW series have what you're looking for. I've got the I-VW-T rigged up to the cd changer port in my trunk, and it has an ipod interface that controls (and charges) my ipod through the OEM head unit, and also has an aux input. It's perfect. 
I think you'll need the I-VW silverline series for your car. 
Check out enfigcarstereo, that's where I got mine.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Factory iPod connector and AUX at the same time (SWOT)*

I have the same issue and don't want to spend $144 for the DICE kit if possible. Isn't there a simple way to get an aux in if you already have the iphone adapter in the armrest? 08' GTO


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Factory iPod connector and AUX at the same time (SWOT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SWOT* »_Hi,
I have an 2007 Jetta base with built in iPod dock connector in the armrest and can control the ipod from the center console. I am in need to connect the celphone to my car, which happens to have a 35mm mini jack so that i can plug in a regular earphone. Is there anyway of having the AUX line in at the same time as the ipod dock connector?
I am also considering bluetooth but: 1, it's expensive; 2, cell phone will suffer from battery drain; 3, need to take apart the car's console which I am very afraid of.
Thanks so much!!!


Do you already have an AUX input in your center console? I couldn't tell for sure in your post. If you do not, then installing an aftermarket AUX-input might interfere with your factory iPod kit, and this is where the i-VW-R would come in real handy since it has the iPod connection and Auxiliary input in one unit. Switching between the two can be done through the radio, but both cannot be selected at one time.
Let me know if you have any further questions or concerns.

_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_I have the same issue and don't want to spend $144 for the DICE kit if possible. Isn't there a simple way to get an aux in if you already have the iphone adapter in the armrest? 08' GTO

I take it you do not have the AUX in for your vehicle in the center console. Again, installing an aftermarket Auxiliary input might interfere with the factory iPod kit (you can check with EnfigCarStereo to be sure). These kits are around 60-70 bucks, so the DICE kit is really worth it for iPod/iPhone and auxiliary. Plus, the controls through the head unit/steering wheel is great for the iPod/iPhone.


----------



## jhardy06 (May 18, 2008)

I'm kinda in the same dilema, I have the stock ipod adapter and I've also got the AUX input in the center console. Since the dealer installed the ipod adapter I havent been able to use the AUX port. Is there a way that I can switch it to where I can use either or?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (jhardy06)*

The best solution I found so far is to leave the ipod adapter as is and put a sat bypass on the sat port. It is only like $30 and then you could use ipod and aux. both. This assumes you have the sat capable radio. I think this would work but confirm with Enfig first because I havent tried it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkQlpzWeBmc


----------

